# Fly Fishing For Huge Gold Piranha



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

it's freakin' huge! havn't seen many, if any, s. maculatus that size


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

wow I wonder how old it is. I have not seen one in captivity even close to that size.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Makes me wanna get a shoal of macs


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Those are BEASTS !!!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The most beautiful of all p's


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

omg thats some huge golds!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That does it.
I'm going to S. America and doing some fishing!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow, some beauties there!!


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd trade all my P's and tanks for that one in the beginning. Mac lovers got to see this. Bump.


----------



## thaos95 (Feb 8, 2010)

that was awesome!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Freaking SWEET macs!!!!! HUGE Ps!!!!!!!! I wanna mac so bad, just need to get a tank setup ASAP


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a sweet catch


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

.........







..........


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

man those are badazz


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

man those are nice.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

makes me wanting a shoal of mac, if they can all have that nice body shape and color at that size.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Da said:


> .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're saying the video rocks like a Judas Priest concert?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I think I might try a shoal of macs in my spare 115...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're saying the video rocks like a Judas Priest concert?
[/quote]

Well, to be more specific, those big bad azz gold macs rock!!!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

wow i thought my mac was big pushing 9" makes a person think twice.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow, those were some of the nicest P's I have ever seen.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

WOW! I don't even know what to say. I feel like I should go do that right now. Thanks for the video!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Same here, piranha fishing would be nice


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

In 2008 I did a trip to Peru Iquitos, where my rhom came from
I try Rhombeus fishing, but no luck.... didn't even catch 1 ....


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Blackdude said:


> In 2008 I did a trip to Peru Iquitos, where my rhom came from
> I try Rhombeus fishing, but no luck.... didn't even catch 1 ....


Sounds expensive!


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

PiranhaMike661 said:


> In 2008 I did a trip to Peru Iquitos, where my rhom came from
> I try Rhombeus fishing, but no luck.... didn't even catch 1 ....


Sounds expensive!
[/quote]

We also when to Machu Picchu and Titicaca Lac

The fishing trip was around 750$ for 5 days pers person + flight

But I do not recommand Dawnontheamazon, they are not expert on fishing Rhombeus, they fish peakcook bass

Here a nice picture of a catch in a trip 1 month before us, almost 6 pounds:


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

For some rhombeus monster, George from Sharkaquarium suggest to go on the Rio Nanay.


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice and plump.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I wonder why Macs never get brought in at this size.


----------

